# I hate Vape Mail :(



## gertvanjoe (25/6/16)

So I ordered from Fasttech a month or so ago and yesterday got a lovely package waiting for me at my local Post Office

Rip open the package. ( Tube mech Stingray with a Fountain V3 squonker RDTA )

Wash atty 

Insert battery without atty. Trallalala, wait why is this thing ... o shit its hot. open open open. Tube mech tore through my Teseyi wrap ( ok I know the Tesiyi wraps have a problem )

Build coil, measure, nada nothng. 510 >> positive post , open circuit

I hate vapemail .....


----------



## Silver (25/6/16)

Sorry to hear @gertvanjoe


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (25/6/16)

I understand your pain bro, but imo it is probably the Tesiyi battery because I have had the same issues with my 35A in my SMPL stick mech. 

Still sucks man


----------



## Riaz (25/6/16)

sorry to hear that @gertvanjoe


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/16)

As I have said before... buying stuff from Fastech is a Crapshoot. Sometimes you get a bargain and sometimes you open the package and toss the contents into the bin.


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Sorry man , thats not good at all


----------



## duncan_ji (4/8/16)

That would fuse all my curcuits right there!! My biggest fear of mail order comes to life and bites me! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

